# True American Hero



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

News that outside the Aviation community may have little effect but a true American hero and personal inspiration has taken his final flight.

Jared


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The end of an era, sad that he has passed on but one can only wonder how many lives he alone has changed and touched by his being there as a Soldier and as a Human Being.

RIP


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

On behalf of my family and myself, I salute you, Michael J. Novosel Sr!

Thank you for all you have done.
God Speed.

Doug


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

I was fortunate to have known Mike while I was stationed at Ft. Rucker. A real gentleman and a great American. I had the honor of spending some time with him and a couple of the former soldiers who owed their lives to his valorious service. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

OBITUARY FOR CHIEF NOVOCEL

CW4(Ret) Novocel

Chief Novocel, a true American Hero was awarded the Congressional Medal of Honor in 1969; was known as the "Dean of the Dustoff Pilots"; had the rare honor for a living hero of having the main street of Ft Rucker named "Novosel Avenue".

Having resided 3 streets over from me here in Enterprise, I have spoken to him many times during his daily walks before his failing health. He will be missed by this community, the City of Enterprise, and the Army Aviation community.

Thank you, CW4(Ret) Novocel for your loyal and dedicated service to our country.

RIP Chief Novocel


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

You know, that is real news and if you had not posted it I would have missed it. Thanks Jared.

No thanks to the big news organizations as usual. I guess they are not reporting this one because there is no one to bash or blame.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> OBITUARY FOR CHIEF NOVOCEL
> 
> CW4(Ret) Novocel
> 
> ...


I just added a link to today's The Enterprise Ledger pertaining to CW4 (Ret) Novocel for those interested.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Sounds like a wonderful human being. Thanks, Not Yet, for this post. May Chief Novocel enjoy his just rewards and rest in peace!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, what a great story, and even greater man. Thanks for sharing it.


----------

